

Humble Indie Bundle for Android 3 - c-oreills
http://www.humblebundle.com/#3a

======
AceJohnny2
Nice to see that Uplink was ported to Android! It's an interesting and fun
game where you get to play the kind of fictional hacker portrayed in hollywood
movies, working against the clock to get the data without being tracked.

~~~
sp332
Note the ' * ' on Uplink and SpaceChem: * Note that the Android version is
only compatible with tablet devices.

~~~
qdot76367
"Compatible" is actually a kind of strong word to use. You may actually be
able to play these on a phone, the UI elements are just REALLY TINY.

I just tried Spacechem on my SGS3. It does at least run, but you better have
tiny, tiny fingers to hit some of those UI elements. :)

~~~
ConstantineXVI
I imagine the SGN's stylus (and extra inch over the ordinary SGS) mitigates
that a bit.

There's also Bluetooth/USB mouse support in Android 3.1+, which just brings
this to a whole new level of silly.

------
KirinDave
I've gotten nearly all the recent humble bundles. They've been increasingly
good.

It must be a wonderful feeling to work on software and bizdev for them, too.
You know you're making money, helping developers and artists, and giving to
charity. I hope the people in charge are doing well.

~~~
spindritf
> They've been increasingly good.

They've been great and I got most of them too, including this one, but it's
not better than the first Android bundle with Osmos and the World of Goo.
Osmos alone is spectacularly good, it's the best indie game I've ever played
-- the idea, the mechanics, the music... it's incredible (no, I don't know the
author but I bought it three times).

~~~
minikomi
Wow looks great.. You might also enjoy Orbital for game boy advance.. Relaxing
and frustrating but with kind of similar gameplay, albeit more focussed on
gravity slingshotting.

------
barbs
Just pointing this out, for those unfamiliar with the Android Humble Bundles,
you also get the Mac, Windows and Linux versions. So it's worth getting even
if you don't have any android devices :).

~~~
shinratdr
Actually, since the focus for the Android bundles is Android and not the other
platforms, IMO they aren't worth getting. The Android bundles always have
older, lower end titles because of the bias toward mobile.

Once again that's the case. I can't speak for anyone else but I've had most of
these titles for one to two years on my desktop and phone, and I only paid a
dollar or less for them at the time. That's rarely the case with the real
Humble bundles, where you frequently have a chance to pick up a newer high
profile indie title for cheap.

In fact, the youngest title in this bundle is over a year and a half old.
Average is about 2-4 years, with Uplink taking the cake as an 11 year old
title. I typically avoid the Android indie bundles for that reason. Judging by
the sales numbers for those bundles vs the regular bundles, I'm hardly the
only one. Without an Android device, these bundles offer little in the way of
new content.

~~~
barbs
But it's pay what you want! You pay whatever you think it's worth! You can pay
virtually nothing if you want to.

[EDIT] Also, who cares how old they are? Humble Bundle had Psychonauts, a 7
year old game. Sure, maybe they're not as good, but that's why you pay less
for them.

~~~
shinratdr
I can pay whatever I want, but typically unless I'm motivated enough to pay
above average, I don't participate. Just because I can pay virtually nothing
and get virtually nothing doesn't mean I want to do that. I would rather just
not buy it.

HIB V also had Super Meat Boy, Braid, Amnesia and Limbo which is why it did so
well. Also it had two titles released this year. It had as many amazing,
critically acclaimed titles as this bundle has titles, period. I didn't buy it
for the same reason, but I can see why it did so well. One older title had no
chance of sinking it, especially one as good as Psychonauts.

The only notable part about the Android bundles tend to be the Android ports
themselves. Everything else is old hat. This bundle will most likely struggle
to break $1 million in sales if it even makes it there, like all the Android-
focused Humble Indie Bundles. That isn't a coincidence.

~~~
barbs
Fair enough I guess. I agree that the games aren't as good as the typical
indie bundle games, and not as recent, and it probably won't do nearly as well
as the main humble bundles. But they're still pretty good games, and if you've
never played them before they're probably worth paying a little bit for them,
even if it's less than a typical humble bundle (that's exactly what I did).

I guess the main point I was making was that even though it's called an
"Android" bundle, if you're interested in the games at all, and you don't have
an Android device, you should totally get it anyway for however much you want
to pay. I think it's worth paying above the average (at the moment it's $6.05)
for the extra game as well (Spirits), but that's up to you.

------
daralthus
I was curious, so I found out that the Spirits was ported to android with
<http://www.apportable.com/>

But do you know about the others? Are they just handcrafting everything or do
they use some engines etc?

~~~
collinjackson
BIT.TRIP BEAT and Uplink are also brought to Android using Apportable.

The Apportable games previous Humble Bundles are Osmos, EDGE, Cogs, Avadon:
the Black Fortress, Zen Bound 2, Swords and Soldiers.

------
moultano
A warning, spacechem is crack for programmers.

~~~
dvhh
it should be named "introduction to multi-threading"

------
mladenkovacevic
Brilliant move to allow top contributors to link their twitter accounts to
publicly posted buys. Encourages big-money contributions from those who want
some exposure and builds a sense of community. I am now following Erica Joy,
Gaijin Games Expired Popsicle (Cliff) and Linux Gamers

------
gagege
Really great games as usual, but make sure you check out the system
requirements. Most of them can be run on phone sized screens but a couple of
them, such as Uplink and Space Chem, will only work on tablet screens 5" or
larger.

~~~
chrisrhoden
While it reports that it is incompatible, it works just fine on my Galaxy
Nexus.

~~~
gagege
Interesting, I'll give it a try on my Galaxy II.

------
jgeralnik
The two games that interest me from this bundle, Spacechem and Uplink, were
already in previous bundles (though not for android) so I think I'll be
passing on this one even though I've bought most of the previous ones.

------
rat87
Note that the have introduced accounts to make it easier to see/download all
the games you have bought across bundles.

They also have an android app for downloading/updating all android games in
your account.

------
Falling3
Just bought my first Bundle! Feels goooood....

------
mtgx
I like the newly introduced "Humble tip". Smart way for them to make (extra)
money.

~~~
phn
I think the humble tip has been part of the humble bundle ever since the
beginning. Not sure if they always named it that way though.

~~~
Kronopath
It's not been there since the beginning, I believe they added it in on the
second or third bundle.

~~~
klausa
Pretty sure it was there on the first one, I remember setting 50/50 split
between devs and Humble tip on my first purchase.

~~~
Kronopath
Nope, you're remembering wrong. From the announcement of the second bundle
[1]:

 _However, new this time is a customizable "Humble Tip" which goes to fund a
new company Jeff and myself recently started: Humble Bundle, Inc._

[1] [http://blog.wolfire.com/2010/12/Humble-Indie-Bundle-2---
IT-S...](http://blog.wolfire.com/2010/12/Humble-Indie-Bundle-2---IT-S-ALIVE)

------
Evbn
Why is an ad for mobile apps written on a 1500px wide page and 6pt font and
style hardcodes that break zooming?

